# Rebate form help, please



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 2, 2015)

I picked up a 70-200 F/4 IS in March and I'm filling out the rebate form. It asks for the alpha numeric serial number. On the website for pre-submission, it asks for the 9-digit alpha numeric serial number.

My lens has two numbers, prominent 575940 and the barely visible UC0921.

Which one do I use?

Thanks!

Dr. Mike


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 2, 2015)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I picked up a 70-200 F/4 IS in March and I'm filling out the rebate form. It asks for the alpha numeric serial number. On the website for pre-submission, it asks for the 9-digit alpha numeric serial number.
> 
> My lens has two numbers, prominent 575940 and the barely visible UC0921.
> 
> ...


That's strange to hear as serials are always numeric only. I'd throw three zeros in the front boxes followed by the 575... number. The UC number is a date code, which is always alphanumeric.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2015)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I picked up a 70-200 F/4 IS in March and I'm filling out the rebate form. It asks for the alpha numeric serial number. On the website for pre-submission, it asks for the 9-digit alpha numeric serial number.
> 
> My lens has two numbers, prominent 575940 and the barely visible UC0921.
> 
> ...



The serial number is 9 digits, mine was 502208258, for example. You can find the lens serial number in the metadata of a image taken with the lens, but its also on the box and on the warranty card. Some have 6 digits with additional zeros.

UC0921 is the date code


----------



## TeT (Apr 2, 2015)

Pg 1 of warranty card: right side middle is box labeled Serial number: use that


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the help, guys!

The warranty card suggest that the serial number is 575940 so that's what I'll go with. Will add zeros if needed for the online pre-submission.


----------

